# Carbon Monoxide



## aman360 (Nov 3, 2008)

I had just got and had installed a whitfeild profiole 30 free standing pellet stove.I ran about  5 bags of pellet through it and then the other night my carbon monoxide alarm went off.Does anybody know what might cause this to happen?It did not happen any of the other times i ran the stove.


----------



## Redox (Nov 3, 2008)

Hard to tell from a distance.  Notice any smells?  CO is odorless, but there will usually be a smell if it is from the flue or a door gasket.

It's also possible that the stove was offgassing something if it was new.  Some CO detectors will go off on paint fumes.  It's also possible that the detector is bad.  You might want to invest in a new CO detector with a digital display to give yourself a relative number to compare.  Nighthawk (Kidde) makes a good one for less than $50.

It's good to take these things seriously, but realize that they can give false positives.

Chris


----------

